# coastal catfish (pic)



## MadMike (Mar 21, 2008)

here are a few nice cathfish we caught in some rice canals. the 2 biger fish were both right at 27 lb. each. satuday, ill post up sundays pic tommorow.


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

Nice yellercat!


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

wtg nice catch


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Dbullard, we need to get some yaks and a truck full of jugs and ease off in some of those canals. My uncle Shelby Martel rode the rice canals for LNVA for 37 years. Pushing water for those rice farmers.

Problem is, is I don't have a yak and live right next to the most wonderful catfish lake in the state of Texas. Might as well try to fish the lake dry, before we head to the rice canals.


----------



## MadMike (Mar 21, 2008)

heres sundays, and one from pic from saturday


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

It appears you are getting the kids started off right!


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

That looks like a fish fry waiting to happen!


----------



## flatscatman (Dec 19, 2007)

*NICE*

LOOKS YOU CAUGHT JUST ENOUGH FOR YOUR PLYWOOD. GET YOU A BIGGER PIECE AND I'LL BET YOU WILL CATCH MORE!!! JUST KIDDIN 
GREAT CATCH!!!


----------



## flatscatman (Dec 19, 2007)

*NICE*

LOOKS LIKE YOU CAUGHT JUST ENOUGH FOR YOUR PLYWOOD. GET YOU A BIGGER PIECE AND I'LL BET YOU WILL CATCH MORE!!! JUST KIDDIN 
GREAT CATCH!!!


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice haul MM


----------



## hotfoot (Mar 22, 2008)

These are from the middle of Mission Bay. Biggest are 22 and 25 lbs.


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs (Jun 22, 2008)

MADMIKE Whens the fry. Do you mind letting us sneak a peek at the rig you used? Heard it had somthing to do with 16/0 circle hook and a purple culprit. Did I say too much?


----------



## MadMike (Mar 21, 2008)

alright you talked me into it.


----------



## randyrandy (Jan 27, 2009)

Some guys have all the luck!

Fishin: a jerk on one end of a line waitin' fer a jerk on the other end of the line.


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs (Jun 22, 2008)

I knew it . I knew it I knew it...... I heard they were hittin good on 16 oz bush bobbers. Im on my way to the country store


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

LMAO Nice rig!


----------

